# Mini Cooper Or Cooper S



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Been looking for a car for my summer Euro jaunt and whilst originally I was going to buy big and ship it home, Ive read all the rules and there is no way I can make it happen, sigh... so im now looking at a smaller and cheaper car that still needs to be 'fun'. I could still buy a Boxster or Z4 etc and sell it when I leave but since my budget is now round 5-6k id rather get something smaller and newer than someone elses unserviced old tatt LOL So this leads me to looking at the modern Mini Cooper S's... It seems I can get a circa 50k miler normal Cooper for my 5-6k budget with FSH and all the toys (leather, climate, panaormaic roof etc) or I can get maybe the same car in Cooper S spec for 1k more, or add 20k miles and its in budget... anybody had either and want to comment... anyone know the supercharger to be hassle? anyone know enough to say not to get certain options... auto (Im not getting that lol) or SatNav or Harmon Kardon hi fi or ipod connector or silly (?) big roof etc.

Ok I could get a Golf or something else but bear in mind budget and that fact it has to do about 6k miles in 2 months without missing a beat and be fun to drive


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jon, if you looking for reliability and fun for pocket money how about an MX5......the soul of an Elan without all the loose bits falling off :lol:

A Cooper S sounds nice (and is) but has a much smaller trunk than the above MX5  if your doing a lot of touring, you might need the space?

MX5 with a trunk lid rack and a nice old leather case on it......what more could be England? Just donm't drive too slow through Liverpool.....yes, yes OK sorry to the Liverpuddlians out there.....not serious of course, your all too lazy the chase the car!

Ever felt your digging an even deeper hole? :lol:

Actually thinking about it....living in Essex you might want to heed that advice here too, but we'll chase you in chaved up Novas :tongue2:

Getting back to the question......seriously consider the MX5 if you feel like a little wind in the hair, or just across the scalp, whatever!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Friends wife had a Cooper S - shredded front tyres very quickly apparently - other than that was good fun and reliable.

Personally I'd look to a Civic Type R or downgrade to a type S. Honda are virtually unbreakable in my experience, poodles around town nicely and then break 4500rpm to get VTEC to kick in - makes me wonder why I'm driving a BMW diesel ( but the Alfa is in the garage :tongue2: ).

cheers

steve


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I really think you'd struggle to get a decent Cooper S at that price, it really would be the cheapest one's going!

I'd agree with the MX 5 and add to the mix the Honda S2000!?

Also worth considering are BMW Z3 (they've kind of bottom'd out price-wise) you'd get a very good 2.8i for that money, Mercedes SLK or even the older SL models (you'd probablty scoop a nice 320 at least for that).

If it has to be the MINI, go for the Cooper, that's what I've heard from a freind who owned both the Cooper and the 'S'. He said there was very little between them on the road (despite the differences on paper). Regarding options, don't both with sat-nav, buy a portable Garmin or similar, Harmon Kardon stereo's are good but again will probably be difficult to find on a car in that price range...

Let us know what you end up getting.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd think carefully about the Civic though......if your going to be doing a LOT of touring, they are great fun and very quick but the ride can best described as unforgiving :lol:

Good call on the S2000.....well worth considering and a lot faster than the MX5 (although more pennies).

Z3 might be getting a bit long in the tooth for reliability......unless well cared for, I should know I have a 1998 318ti which is virtually the same mechanicals and is totally reliable, but then I have looked after it very well, you'd need to find a good'un.

The world is your oyster Jon....ok then a couple of cockles and a welk! :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd also say MX5, my MD has one as does a colleague of mine, I've driven both of them and they're fantastic fun and rear wheel drive of course. They never break and they go round corners like they're laser guided.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the good thoughts so far guys 

Ok... David.... hmm, MX5... er... nope... my ex had one and I never liked driving it, ok I had an elise and a scooby at the same time back then so maybe I was spoilt... dont comment on that LOL. Hers was new and I was convinced, the garage said it would 'loosen up', well my mate just bought a crappy 10 year old one for track days, looser 'n hell... the bumper was falling off etc. I still didnt like it... LOL Im also less fussed about wind in the scalp motoring or Id just get a Boxtser I think... but good to hear the recommendation. 

Steve, Well we have a Honda at home but I hear the sense in it... not a car to 'love' tho perhaps? Tho I did think that about the Scooby and I loved that car... but I wouldnt buy a used one, ever! LOL

BGM, youd be suprised at how bad UK car prices are you know. Ive been looking... and yes decent 2002/3 Cooper S's with 50k miles are round 6-7k  add more miles and youve plenty of choice it seems... many have fsh, leather and nav etc and are one owner... normal Coopers you can get 2005s for that money and some with low miles too  Ok, the suggestions.... Hmm S2000... I found it a bit noisy and thrashy when I tried one back in 2002/3 and all that power / revs tends not to get used as its so far up the range, but I did enjoy driving it when I was dialled in so good suggestion. Ahh the old Z3.... er, well thats it I guess, its a bit old really and Id rather a high mileage Z4 instead or the breadvan like 'mugie has/had if i was having a Z3... the SLK 320s interest me as I like the hard roof and thats a good engine, id avoid the 230 and 200 Kompressors tho, but the Box is a better handling car in the same price bracket I reckon....tho they have higher miles etc... hmm... all food for thought.... Big Ta for thoughts on Cooper v's the S, sounds reasonable and no charger seals to wear out as well, always good LOL.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BGM said:


> Also worth considering are BMW Z3 (they've kind of bottom'd out price-wise) you'd get a very good 2.8i for that money, Mercedes SLK or even the older SL models (you'd probablty scoop a nice 320 at least for that).


Funnily enough a mate here at work went all the way up the Sheffield bought a 1999 320 CLK at the weekend.....Â£2800 in lovely condition, when he got it home (although he did say it was raining when he bought it) he noticed it was an AMG  'kin engineers....I wouldn't trust 'em to check my oil :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey everyone loves the MX5 but me LOL :lol:

David, the only beemers Id consider would be the Z4 and the newer M3 but both them in the models and years I want are too pricey for this budget tho really...

Yep touring will be in the offing, but we will also be thrashing round a lot of good roads as well as motorway so comfort and handling will both need to be there 

Im not sure its much of an oyster, I narrowed it down to the Coopers and you lots seem to be saying I should think again LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > Also worth considering are BMW Z3 (they've kind of bottom'd out price-wise) you'd get a very good 2.8i for that money, Mercedes SLK or even the older SL models (you'd probablty scoop a nice 320 at least for that).
> ...


PMSL! Superb :lol: I think Id even go to Sheffield to get that car


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I reckon we are all wasting our time here......you've got the Mini in your sights Jon haven't you? We all know what us dopey men are like when we have a hankering for a particular car......head ignored, heart rules :lol:

Go for the Cooper......me personally would have the S.....mainly because thats the "mans" version :lol:

Don't know if you have been in one....but they are great in the front.....but have zilch room anywhere else! But you'll enjoy the handling and performance isn't too shabby either....yeah go for it!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Im not sure its much of an oyster, I narrowed it down to the Coopers and you lots seem to be saying I should think again LOL


Told you........ :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! :lol: hilarious... no no, Im willing to listen, you guys might uncover a gem I havent seen or tried, one never knows... I dont know everything and the decision hasnt been made yet...

Nah its not like I love the mini, its just that its good value and looks fun. I will say ive never driven one (I will remedy that) but I have ridden in an S and it was good. I cant see it having anyone in the back during our tenure so the rear seat room isnt a biggie, but the boot room would be issue tho... hmm...

My other half liked the C series Coupe my dad used to have and they did those with bigger engines, but my issue with early 2000's mercs is the build quality, post 2005 they improved ISTR but hmmm....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

forget the cooper or s go for the mini one-tried all three before buying mini one the basic -but make sure you buy one with the latest engine-its as fast as the old engined coopers and for Europe ride is much better-with a 100 horses ours managed to shred fronts in 9k miles all geometry checked at garage and ok-mechanic said its the way you drive it and mini one does not use runflats so tyres much cheaper to replace anyway-happy motoring


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, good info, ta for that. What year did the new engine start?


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> I reckon we are all wasting our time here......you've got the Mini in your sights Jon haven't you? We all know what us dopey men are like when we have a hankering for a particular car......head ignored, heart rules :lol:
> 
> Go for the Cooper......me personally would have the S.....mainly because thats the "mans" version :lol:
> 
> Don't know if you have been in one....but they are great in the front.....but have zilch room anywhere else! But you'll enjoy the handling and performance isn't too shabby either....yeah go for it!


Mini's a man's car h34r: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Why not go for a long term rental? No buying/selling hassles, no maintenance worries and no need to pay for insurance


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Chukas said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon we are all wasting our time here......you've got the Mini in your sights Jon haven't you? We all know what us dopey men are like when we have a hankering for a particular car......head ignored, heart rules :lol:
> ...


Its all relative :lol:

I suppose better than the hairdresser's MX5, the hair "stylist's" S2000 and the night club owners 320SLK

And who said we brand people with watches? :lol:

Right off to photograph some injector nozzles now.....exciting life here :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL a Man's car.... haha :lol:

Robert, I had a quick look at longer term rentals but my issue was that I wanted to use it in Europe and also the UK and we would do 6-8k miles in 2 months. When adding that lot up we were looking at about 8-900 quid and we could buy and sell cheaper than that. If you have a source then Im all ears of course 

David, If I wear a Rolex when I buy it will the guy think im a tossser and charge me more? :blink: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> Robert, I had a quick look at longer term rentals but my issue was that I wanted to use it in Europe and also the UK and we would do 6-8k miles in 2 months. When adding that lot up we were looking at about 8-900 quid and we could buy and sell cheaper than that. If you have a source then Im all ears of course


I've never looked into it but Â£8-900 quid sounds good (its going to cost about the same again in fuel). If you buy you'll need to get one thats just had a service to avoid another during your ownership. Short term insurance must be a couple of hundred assuming someone will do it. As you know the second hand market is depressed at the moment therefore certainy of cost in renting would appeal to me. Renting something 'interesting' would be the challenge


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mini's are birds cars h34r:

get a golf gti....or one of the gtdci


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Robert said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Robert, I had a quick look at longer term rentals but my issue was that I wanted to use it in Europe and also the UK and we would do 6-8k miles in 2 months. When adding that lot up we were looking at about 8-900 quid and we could buy and sell cheaper than that. If you have a source then Im all ears of course
> ...


Well fuel would be the same no matter which I choose. As you say the biggest downside is that most uk rentals ive had have been low powered and low spec skodas and not all what I want to spend 6-8k miles in... eeek. The service thing was on my agenda, but some of the Minis in that price range have the TLC pack which means free servicing as well...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mini's are birds cars h34r:
> 
> get a golf gti....or one of the gtdci


LOL, hardly...

The Mk5 isnt in my price range and wre the diesel I cant stand the 1.9d so it would have to be the 2.0d and thats not in my price range again...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

If going for the Mini,i would say the Cooper,the S is a fuel thief and after driving one the performance felt a bit lame to be honest.Of course you know that to be considered a real man, you would have to be driving a TVR and not something feminine and Japanese h34r: :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't right off the Z3 based on "reliability", remember the last of the Z3s share basically the same engines and stuff as the earlier Z4s i.e. 2.2i and 3.0i. These are the ones in your price range. A well looked after Z3 would be better than the ex-financed, low-spec'd thrashed-to-death Z4s you get at the bottom end of the market IMHO.

Also, with the earlier and cheaper Coopers and S's watch out for the PAS pump, failure is common on these models (you may say I have "inside info" h34r:

Another one to consider out of left-field: How about an MG ZT-T. Reliable as they are based on the E39 BMW 5 Series, and you'd get a well-spec'd looked after example for well less than half your budget. They are sporty and practical as well. You could spend the savings on watches!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

might not get a new engine mini one for your budget but i have bmw z4 2.5 and wife has mini one-believe me the mini corners better handles better and apart from straight line speed is just better-dont be put off by smallness- we get 4 womens institute ladies in it on regular basi travelled to north of scotland with full load and still goe 49 to 52 mpg at good road speeds.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> Blimey everyone loves the MX5 but me LOL :lol:


Is the MX5 what we call a Miata?

If so, it is common knowledge that the Miata is a chick car.

Go for the Boxster. :yes:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey everyone loves the MX5 but me LOL :lol:
> ...


That is true,if you buy a MX5 you will have to tuck youre willy up towards your bum crack,hide your balls behind your legs and create whats known in the trade as a "Mangina",its the only way a man can drive one :lol: ,dont ask me how i know this h34r:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> Of course you know that to be considered a real man, you would have to be driving a TVR and not something feminine and Japanese h34r: :lol:


That sounds like an offer you cannot refuse Jon, take him up on it fast! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Oh go on...tell us? :blink:

Aha...I know what is it.....because every time you take the TVR in for a service you know your gonna be raped! :lol:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Aha...I know what is it.....because every time you take the TVR in for a service you know your gonna be raped! :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

On a sensible note. If you do get a Mini be careful of the large alloys. They look nice but completely shag the ride / handling.

I had a brief drive in a mate's new Cooper S & it bounced round the corners on anything but a completely smooth road. That coupled with light steering made it quite unnerving.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

David, Andy knows full well I used to have a Tamora, and it was a great car. I didnt find the servicing that bad after the lotus... whos first service (oil n filter) was Â£279 and that was back in 2001!!!

Andy, good info, youre right tho I love the look of those bigguns... damn...

All good info guys, please keep it coming


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> David, Andy knows full well I used to have a Tamora, and it was a great car. I didnt find the servicing that bad after the lotus... whos first service (oil n filter) was Â£279 and that was back in 2001!!!
> 
> Andy, good info, youre right tho I love the look of those bigguns... damn...
> 
> All good info guys, please keep it coming


Ah yes but with a Lotus you don't take the car to the garage for a service, you borrow it from the garage while its being serviced, the service takes around 5 years! :lol:

Big alloys.....hard ride....who gives a sh*t eh Jon....head and heart again? :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> create whats known in the trade as a "Mangina"


Which "trade" is this then? :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PG, oi! leave it... I was hoping wed forget about that one...

David, hmm... A few members have suggested larger and more compliant cars for this trip, but having toured the Lotus and the Tamora, I dont mind a firm ride as I will be using the handling daily...

Anyway you lot are buggers, Ive been looking at older SLKs but not feeling it (poor handling) and S2000s, but that engine and the soft top does seem to be its let down for this trip... Happy to hear more ideas... not looking at French cars or Vauxhall (I just cant)... but happy to hear more options... Of course I will hit the auctions the day I arrive and may come home in a Focus at this rate... no! LOL


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> PG, oi! leave it... I was hoping wed forget about that one...
> 
> David, hmm... A few members have suggested larger and more compliant cars for this trip, but having toured the Lotus and the Tamora, I dont mind a firm ride as I will be using the handling daily...
> 
> Anyway you lot are buggers, Ive been looking at older SLKs but not feeling it (poor handling) and S2000s, but that engine and the soft top does seem to be its let down for this trip... Happy to hear more ideas... not looking at French cars or Vauxhall (I just cant)... but happy to hear more options... Of course I will hit the auctions the day I arrive and may come home in a Focus at this rate... no! LOL


BMW 330Ci would be a good bet. Reliable, fast, good to drive, well-specced, comfortable, plenty of space, etc.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > PG, oi! leave it... I was hoping wed forget about that one...
> ...


All true......don't forget to bring your Rolex though :lol:

Actually if your not fussed about it not being a "sports car" the Beemer 3 series is probably going to give you the best driving experience on your budget, and besides the 330 will give most exotica a run for the money let alone sports cars!

And at least you'll have room for your luggage.............


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm, I had considered the 330s (d and i) as I was impressed by them back in 2000/1 etc when I tried them last. Might be worth more of a look... but I just know I will end up stretching to an M3 if im not careful and thats not in budget really... Its not easy this lark is it...!?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BMW!

No. You'll never get let out of a turning...

Golf GTi.

Have some fun....

Quick, good handling, great brakes, comfy seats for long distances and a decent boot.

I drove a cheap one from the West Country to Cadiz a couple of years ago. 5 days. No worrries. Take the GTi badge off the boot and it's almost an invisible car; nobody notices a Golf, no matter what it's doing..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good call on the beemer and the turnings! LOL

Id love a golf, but have never liked the MK4s... tho they are cheap... the MK5s are out of my price range tho


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I think this is quite a tough decision you've got to make but you would think with Â£6k to spend it would be fairly easy :blink:

I put Â£6k maximum in on the Autotrader website and looked through the various makes and there was nothing that really stood out.

I'd go along with whats been said before, MX-5, 6 cylinder BMW or your choice of a Cooper S if you can find a good one?

My favourite i saw was a E39 BMW 530i Sport.

You'll just have to sell some more watches :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Jon

You could try Parker's 'help me choose' Link

These came back searching for: 6k limit, driving enjoyment, 2 adults, petrol, manual, 2 doors......

Alfa Romeo GTV (96-06) e.g. 3.2 V6 24v Lusso 2d

Alfa Romeo Spider (96-06) e.g. 3.2 V6 24v Lusso 2d

Audi A3 Hatchback (03 on) e.g. 2.0 FSI 3d

Audi TT CoupÃ© (99-06) e.g. 1.8 T quattro (225ps) 2d

Audi TT Roadster (99-06) e.g. 1.8 T quattro (225ps) 2d

BMW 3-Series Compact (01-04) e.g. 325ti Sport 3d (02)

BMW 3-Series CoupÃ© (99-06) e.g. 330 Ci Sport 2d (01)

BMW Z3 M Coupe (98-02) e.g. 3.2 2d (98)

BMW Z3 Roadster (96-02) e.g. 3.2 2d (97)

Ford Fiesta ST (05-08) e.g. 2.0 ST 3d

Ford Focus Hatchback (98-04) e.g. 2.0 ST170 3d

Ford Focus RS (02-03) e.g. 2.0 RS 3d

Honda Civic Type-R (01-06) e.g. 2.0i VTEC 3d

Honda S2000 (99 on) e.g. 2.0i 2d (Alarm)

Mazda MX-5 (90-05) e.g. 1.8i Montana 2d

Porsche Boxster (96-04) e.g. 2.5 2d

Renault Clio 172/182 (01-06) e.g. 2.0 16V Cup (172bhp) 3d

Subaru Impreza Saloon (93-01) e.g. P1 4WD 2d

Toyota MR2 (00-06) e.g. 1.8 VVTi 2d (AC+Hard Top)

No Mini in the list though :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Marky said:


> No Mini in the list though :huh:


Thats because you specified "adult" not "born again teenager"

:lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I would suggest a mint, late Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo...but you said reliable... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Marky, good list... I can strike a few of those due to age and reliability, but its helpful.. ta. The mini might not be there but I can assure you ive seen them at that price on Autotrader's site... hmm...

David... lalala, I cant hear you.... 

Guy, LOL, i loved the one I drove, but that was 1997.... then a few weeks later my mate bought one new... he brought it round to show it off that eve... on day one it stopped locking its doors and the drivers wing mirror fell off when he slammed the door trying to find out why it wasnt locking... it was fixed quick but was just the tip of the iceberg... withing 6months it had to be sold... LOL


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy, LOL, i loved the one I drove, but that was 1997.... then a few weeks later my mate bought one new... he brought it round to show it off that eve... on day one it stopped locking its doors and the drivers wing mirror fell off when he slammed the door trying to find out why it wasnt locking... it was fixed quick but was just the tip of the iceberg... withing 6months it had to be sold... LOL


Sounds like every Fiat / Alfa I've owned...so why do I keep going back for more?! :blink: :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, LOL, i loved the one I drove, but that was 1997.... then a few weeks later my mate bought one new... he brought it round to show it off that eve... on day one it stopped locking its doors and the drivers wing mirror fell off when he slammed the door trying to find out why it wasnt locking... it was fixed quick but was just the tip of the iceberg... withing 6months it had to be sold... LOL
> ...


Cos you see it as 'character'?


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

OK I'll give you another suggestion:

*SEAT Leon Cupra R*

1. 1.8 20V (225ps) 5d

2. 2005/54

3. Average mileage: 40,000 miles

Original Price Â£18,055

Franchised Dealer Â£8,665

Independent Dealer Â£8,060

Private Good Â£7,155

Private Poor Â£5,340

Part Exchange Â£6,025

Link

random pics:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm yes it does look good... Good call.


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

If you need help with prices etc let me know, I work for Glass's guide as a Technical Editor, car values is our game, although not specifically mine!!!!

One thing I will say is, the second hand car market is slow at the moment, lots of bargains around but they are slow to sell.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> David... lalala, I cant hear you....












Jon, just fill in the missing area and your ready for your Vauxhall Corsa.... :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Any decisions made Jon?

My Dad had a BMW 330ci before which i drove plenty and was good to drive.

Saying that, it was Shi*e in winter and even a bit of snow or ice and it would come to a stand still,so quickly sold for a discovery :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys, especially the pricing Powelly, thats good to know. Funnily enough Ive always found dealers always offer less than even the trade prices in the guides and moan that us punters have little idea of how the car trade works, maybe the private sales market has finally cottoned on in the UK that cars are not worth as much as private sellers would like and hence the bargain basement that is the market now happened... Im amazed at what can be bought for peanuts in the UK now, whereas here the same car would cost double at least in the same spec/age etc. sigh...

Ok, we went and looked at the cars mentioned here at the weekend...

BMW 330... Its cool as I remember but its soulless really. you could lose it in a carpark and whilst it has a great boot its just not one to have a memorable holiday in

Seat... I didnt even know we had em here, but we do... Sure its a VW under the skin and we liked the latin flair, but it didnt really excite the senses like it should...

S2000... for some reason it seemed old fashioned and a bit dull. Engine was manic as I remember but it would be hard to love ranting it all the time when on a 5 hour stint would be tiresome and we will be parking in some not so good places so soft top is a no go.

Boxster... soft top so the mrs says no. shame as Id like to try one as I didnt think much of it when I had a Lotus back in 2002, but last one i drove I enjoyed more, would have to be an S model and thats outs of the price range so lets strike it out...

Z3... woeful handling imho and ugly... sorry to those who own one, but I dont get it. We tried to find a BreadVan like Jon Murgie had but couldnt locate one here, but the mrs was over em anyway... and its a soft top...

Z4... we both liked and enjoyed this one, but its a softtop and a bit over the price we wanted to spend so no go...

SLK (old model)... hard top soft top... terrible handling and old slow engines... the Kompressor 2.3 always sounded like it belonged in a C class saloon to me and still does. Rant it and it sounds like youre murdering it. 320 sounded better and went ok, but thirsty for not much extra oomph. Was a bit worried about dodgy roof soleniods and what wed get for our cash etc would I ever be able to on sell one, I doubt it.

Mini Cooper... tried the softtop, one, cooper and S. One was slow and no toys and it seems for the same money but adding 10k miles you can get a cooper or add more miles and get an S so would be better getting a specd up one if selling on later etc... handling is ok... dunno why people dont like it, but the extra big S wheels did mar the ride but wow they look good LOL. interior is funky and car seems fun. specd up one was great, soft top was horrible, like a pram and less boot space... oh yeah the boot space isnt good as people have said, but it was ok really. still a runner in the stakes for us I think as it ticks the boxes of fun, newish, reliable, spec'd up, good handling and fast enough blah blah...

also looked at

Alfa 147... fun but would you trust an alfa for 8k miles in 2 months? hmmm....

Integra R... lol how old is that inside... they still sell em here new i think! LOL

So,.... we're still thinking the mini... I know a lot of you said not to but whilst its placcy inside, yep the switches wobble, but the rest of the inside are top notch (especially with leather), its full of toys for not much more money (twin roof, nav, b'tooth, up spec stereo, full leather, etc etc) and its fun to drive if a bit gutless... ive ridden sports bikes for most of my life (from 16) and find all cars slow to accelerate. Even my tuned Scooby, R300 and Tamora etc were slow to me, so im used to cars not really delivering with acceleration or handling at times... Mini seemed to be an ok package really and the fast a 5 year old can be had in the budget with <50k miles and FSH seems a bit of a winner... We will keep looking but right now its in first place. Sure Id love the Mk5 Gti to be in the running as thats the car Id really like but ive not seen a cheap one with the right spec/miles yet. hmm....


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Jon, i know Seat has been mentioned, but i have just bought a Altea 20 TDI Sport..good looks, 140bhp..loads of torque, lots of room..enough toys, and you could find one 04-55 in your budget..

It was Audi designed and basically sits on a Golf Gti chassis...ride is firm, but i prefer that anyway..

It not as quick off the mark as my old 1.8t Gti, but wait till it hits that wall of torque....would embarrass many a hot hatch!!!

Most this age are just out of the dealer network, 2 recalls so far, so check they have been done, Cambelt due at 80,000 or 5 yrs so check that out also.....a snapped one will most likely destroy these PD engines.

Take note though second hand cars around this age and price are started to creep up..i was looking at the Saab 93 Sportwagon a couple of months ago....but ended up replacing Niks petrol freelander with a diesel one..sigh! anyway could have got higher milage Saab for around Â£4500-5000 on a 05 then ..but prices have risen approx 20% since..

Also why not consider the Megane RenaultSport 225bhp...would be fun!!!! Or perhaps a late 2.4 Fiat Stilo for a laugh!!

Keith


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Jon, i know Seat has been mentioned, but i have just bought a Altea 20 TDI Sport..good looks, 140bhp..loads of torque, lots of room..enough toys, and you could find one 04-55 in your budget..


We've had one as our family car for almost 3 years now (mt wife drives it mainly) - the acceleration is awesome for overtaking and it's got 6 gears for quiet cruising, but I find it quite heavy to drive around town - maybe because I'm used to a Pug 107! :lol:

Worth a look but sounds to me that you've got your heart set on that Mini, so... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds like your really looking for more "fun" than anything else, and I reckon a Mini will raise a smile more than once each journey.

Handling of the Mini is excellent but watch out for the rear end lift off oversteer....its a bugger, my mate here (the one that found the Monaco) has an "S" super dooper version and loves it but does keep telling me of the LOO. I wouldn't worry about the quality, we aknowledge it as well screwed together vehicle although not a direct competitor we still benchmark it, its a fashion thing :lol:

Your correct about the soft top though, thats considered a bit of a joke.

Whatever one you buy....just make sure it hasne't got the chequered roof







ooh: :bad:

Or with 10K you could search for a Mk1 RS Focus :superman:

But then I would say that...wouldnt I? :lol:


----------

